# ...and now it's Vegas turn for his shorter cut!



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Not as short as Dodger but better blended then his previous trim and easier to manage while moving.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Nice job! LOVE his tail! That last pic is so sweet. They must be good buddies._


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

haha yeah i have no idea what to do with his tail..so i just left it like it was!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Aiden. Sure you can make a quick trip to Fla before you move?? My two monsters need some help.... 

Love that last picture of them together, very cute.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, how is Saleen doing? I bet her color is coming through nicely now. Last I saw Jazz was pretty short! At least that should be easy for you right now.

Vega's coat can go awhile without a brush but not Dodger at all... she must do something while sleeping that causes her to mat up or something.. she doesn't hardly do much at all but still managers to get tangled up quite a bit.

I'm going to enjoy her hair short while i can!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Aidan said:


> haha yeah i have no idea what to do with his tail..so i just left it like it was!



LOL - that's what I do with Vinnie's tail - just keep the ends evened up. Love the tail!!

They both look great - what length did you do on his body? I like it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I actually didn't take anything off his body. About a month ago he was taken down shorter with a #5 blade on the body and his legs left alone so on his body is all that has grown out since then.

On his legs I used a "0" Wahl guard comb and then blended as best I could. I want to say his body is almost the same length as his legs but still a bit shorter. Next time I groom him he will probably get an all over in the same length.

I also need to find something to do with that tail... It does need some trimming!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, I love that last pic! They looks so content together. Getting all ready and spiffy for their move.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

your dogs are so gorgeous short coats or not
D
I just love seeing photos of them both!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They both look really good in short trims. They look so happy together! Two peas in a pod.


----------



## darius (Dec 20, 2009)

aww, i wish my poodle had his tail...they docked it before we got him ...great looking cut though


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cute pictures. He has a beautiful face and lovely coloring.

I like their tail trimmed some. This is how we keep Kia's natural tail.
I do have a standard pup (with docked tail) that has always kept it like a plume... it's rather cool too, but they tidy it up some.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Saleen and Jazz are both doing fine and in spite of some really serious objections I groomed them Christmas eve and into the early hours of Christmas morning. I did all four dogs in fact lol and was working on them until 3am. Hubby helped until he fell asleep haha. I need to post new pics of both of them. They probably aren't as short as your two, I dunno, they look bald to me though haha. I decided tonight to clip Jazz to the same length as Saleen so the god awful haircut I gave her several weeks ago would blend in and not be so obvious. It did the trick  Saleen is the amazing color changing poodle, Silvers are FUN! Wish she would get a better coat but I am starting to suspect that she is going to be really soft and the hair on her tail is just worthless. I might shave it off completely and see if it grows back any courser which is what happened to one of my spoo clients this past spring. 

I'm hoping to get to see Zephyre this weekend, she is here visiting her parents for christmas for a day or two and brought the dogs along. Her time is limited so I dunno if we'll get to hook up or not but I really hope so  Gotta get in touch with her again tomarrow and find out.


----------

